

Wacky, all volunteer Open Source Bridge conference previews speakers and topics - thesethings
http://opensourcebridge.org/2009/04/open-source-bridge-conference-confirmed-speakers/

======
thesethings
(Disclaimer: I'm doing light-volunteer work for them, but am in no way a
primary organizer.)

I am _really_ looking forward to this event. It's got the spirit of a BarCamp
(and one free-for-all unconference day), but the "curation" of OSCON or a more
traditional event.

It's a really good mix of some big name speakers like Rasmus and Chris
Messina, and not-so-big-names, giving fresh topics a second look.

------
mshafrir
What makes this event "wacky"?

~~~
thesethings
They have a 24 hour hacker lounge for code sprints + scheming and socializing
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=532314>), a rude robot on Twitter
ordering people to submit proposals/ attend
(<http://twitter.com/osbridgebot/status/1536795780>), all proposals were
automatically updated to a public page + feed, even before accepted, anybody
could send (private) comments to committee on what they thought should be/not
accepted, the rude robot submitted a (rejected) talk, i've seen various
organizers appear on a public-access like show drinking tiki drinks, promoting
it.

It's all volunteer run, so it seems to have the spirit of BarCamp, but its
scale and logistics is a bit more OSCON-like, held at same convention center
where OSCON was last year.

------
pasbesoin
Pricing makes me think of YAPC. I went to one of those; it was a great time.
Lots of talent, both local and big name. Larry Wall ended up being sick
(IIRC), but Damian Conway gave a great introduction to programming in Klingon
(with working prototype).

<http://www.archlug.org/kwiki/KlingonPerlProgramming>

<http://www.perl.com/lpt/a/560>

